# UPDATE: POST #7 Ignatius, you will be missed...



## Chattycat (Nov 25, 2006)

I came home about an hour ago after a day out with my family, only to find my sweet kitty was no longer alive. He did not greet me at the door, which was not normal. Then I walked through the house and found him lying in the hall. I reached down to touch him and he was gone. My heart is absolutely devastated. He was only 1 year old and we have no clue what happened. I believe our house is kitty safe, and he showed absolutely no signs of health problems. This was so unexpected.

Ignatius,
You filled my life with laughter and cuddles. I will never forget the first time I saw your sweet face at the airport. My husband surprised me with you and when I saw your face in the pet taxi that was the last time I saw my heart! You were so tiny, and I watched as you grew. Every day when I would take a bath (not a shower - you would not allow it!) you sat on the edge of the tub and when the water was high enough you would drink. You slept on my neck when you were tiny, and you were always on my lap at night for family time before bed. You comforted me during some tough days, and I will never be able to find a friend like you again. I only hope I gave you 1/2 as much love as you gave me. Thank you Monkey, I will miss you.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Mary, I'm so sorry. I remember that first picture from a sleeping kitty contest. I love that picture! You gave each other such a good life, I'm sure he loved you every bit as much as you loved him.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He was beautiful. I am so sorry for your unexpected loss. I have never experienced what you have. I can't help but think it is harder when we don't have time to prepare ourselves. 
Purrs to you,
h


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... that is so sad. I'm so sorry you lost your dear baby!! RIP sweet Ignatius..... :angel


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry for your loss. Comfort yourself that she had lots of affection, good food and safe home. My heart goes out to you. ((((Hugs)))) Run free sweet one at the rainbow bridge


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Mary. I know it must have been a shock to find Ignatius was gone when you found him. (((Hugs))) I believe your innocent little sweetheart is bringing joy to the angels. We know God loves him; He gave Ignatius to you, because He knew every minute of his short life would be happy. God bless.


----------



## Chattycat (Nov 25, 2006)

The update: I got a call from the diagnostic lab that did the necropsy and they confirmed it was congenital heart failure. This helped me so much to know that #1. It was not my fault, #2. There would have been nothing I could've done to prevent it or stop it if I had been home, #3. He probably did not have any pain until the very moment that his heart gave out. There was very little swelling in the heart tissue which they told me means that it was very sudden and he did not suffer at all. 

I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words of encouragement and support during this painful & sudden loss. It helps to know that there are people all over the place that care! God Bless!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm glad you have peace of mind, Mary. Of course it wasn't your fault.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad you got answers, Mary. Even though it was short, it sounds like you truly had a wonderful life together.


----------

